# VK - Artery Pal 2 Pro, Smok Nord Colours, Smok RMP40 & Swell Mod



## Gizmo (25/9/19)

New Arrivals

Smok Nord New Colours ( 7 Colour Oil Painting, 7 Colour Spray & Blue Shell )
OFRF nexMesh Sub-Ohm Coils 0.2Ohm
Smok RPM40 Pod Kit ( White & Green - Limited Quantities )
Vandyvape Swell Box Mod
BMI Micro Replacement Pods 3 Pack

Restocks:

Artery Pal 2 Mesh Coils ( New Cheaper Retail Price R170.00 )
Geek Vape Zeus Dual Replacement Glass
Aspire Naut BVC Coils
OFRF nexMESH Mesh Sheets 10 Pack

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (25/9/19)

Coils for the RPM40 available as well?


----------



## Gizmo (25/9/19)

Coils coming in week or soo hopefully unless customs wants to have fun with us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (25/9/19)

yoh that was fast.. white rpm sold out. damn. LOL


----------

